# Bream bite was hot



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Fished for about 3 hours today at a private pond in Escambia Farms area. Managed to catch a nice little mess of good sized bluegills. Took them to my Papa for his fathers day present. He was pretty excited.


----------



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

Awsesome U shoulda taken him fishin


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

TheLooney1 said:


> Fished for about 3 hours today at a private pond in Escambia Farms area. Managed to catch a nice little mess of good sized bluegills. Took them to my Papa for his fathers day present. He was pretty excited.
> 
> View attachment 51734


What is the Escambia Farms area?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> What is the Escambia Farms area?


Small community north of Karick Lake in Okaloosa....:thumbsup:


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I was fishing on Yellow River for a flat head bate and the sunfish bite was on. We caught some real nice sunfish. I should have stayed with the bream fishing because they were biting alot better than the FH's


----------

